# Iv infusion 96365 new edit



## fami (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Do you have any information regarding the new edit that hit this code? Thanks,
Here is the eidt:
IF HCPCS IS 96365 DIAGNOSIS DOES NOT MEET COVERAGE GUIDELINES TO BE BILLED AS COVERED SERVICE.NOT A COVERED DIAG CODE ON THE CLAIM FOR POLICY IN EFFECT FOR THIS DATE OF SERVICE, SOURCE = L30147 IMMUNE GLOBULINS *MEDICAL NECESSITY* [VERSION-03/10/2010, TABLE VERSION-03/09/2010]


Edit Number 122673, Suite H0003, Build Date 3/10/2010


----------

